# What Will You Do Different in 2012



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What angling tactics/techniques will you approach differently? 

What will you commit to try new?

What area of angling have you've wanted to learn how to do? 

What is something you will work to dedicate yourself to improve on?

What is possibly one personal and/or monetary investment you'll make towards angling?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmmm....The biggest thing I will be doing different is fishing more than I did in 2011! Add another downrigger to the boat. Try waters I havent fished. Get on the Green this winter. More high country fishing with the horses...

Catch more TM on Pineview!  (what this really means is the TM I have caught were pure luck. I need to get better)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just took my first fly tying class, spent some money for materials and such. I guess I will see how I like that.

Maybe a new motor for the boat I bought last year. I have looked at a few bass boats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> What angling tactics/techniques will you approach differently?
> I'd like to go back home and do more traditional types of fishing with friends and family again: bank poles, trot lines, jug lines, hand-fishing.
> 
> What will you commit to try new?
> ...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

What will you commit to try new?
Goob,
I can't think of anything off-hand I haven't tried.... maybe dynamiting fish. My dad told great stories about him and my uncle taking fish with dynamite. My guess is the practice is illegal in most states and there is some debate whether or not it is "angling". I think I can dynamite on private property, I'm going to check on it.

Let me know how that goes. If you find someplace let me know. I would like to see that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to expand the number of lakes to fish. I always seem to gravitate back to the same 4-5 lakes regardless of conditions (although per lake, I've learned enough techiques that prove successful most of the time).


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> What will you commit to try new?
> Goob,
> I can't think of anything off-hand I haven't tried.... maybe dynamiting fish. My dad told great stories about him and my uncle taking fish with dynamite. My guess is the practice is illegal in most states and there is some debate whether or not it is "angling". I think I can dynamite on private property, I'm going to check on it.
> 
> Let me know how that goes. If you find someplace let me know. I would like to see that.


OK. I have friends back home with private ponds. One owns a construction company and has connections to blasting contractors and all the proper permitting. My dad and his dad use to fish together. They had a "blast", if you know what I mean.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> What angling tactics/techniques will you approach differently?
> 
> I'm going to fly fish "the right way" more than I have. This means I'll use leaders and try to actually catch something with a dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I am going to get busy at the tying bench and start making some customized maribou jigs, including the customized heads. I have said it a million times how much I hate the store bought pieces of crap that fall apart, and how I should just tie my own. This year, I will! 

Its going to be tougher to get in as many trips this year as I have in the past though. Got a little one on the way, so time will be limited. I would like to increase the quality of my trips though. Rather than just a morning here, or an afternoon there, I would like to do a few more overnight trips.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

LOAH said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > What angling tactics/techniques will you approach differently?
> ...


Now you've made me curious....what way are you currently fly fishing that you refer to as not being "the right way"?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont plan on changing things, tactics or places too much. I get out plenty and have an enjoyable time when I do.

I would like to spend some more time at a few certain places. Definately planning on that.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I plan on going to that one place more with that one guy.... Yea for sure this year..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll for sure be hitting some places further south at least once for the new places and more often for places I've been before, now that I have a jumping off spot two hours south of SLC. Super excited about that actually... can't wait for spring and summer.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

smoothie said:


> Now you've made me curious....what way are you currently fly fishing that you refer to as not being "the right way"?


I omit the leader and tie 4lb mono straight to the fly line with a nail knot. It doesn't matter much with sinking line, but isn't the greatest at transferring the energy of the cast to the fly on floating line. More often than not, it equals a bad presentation with dries and smaller nymphs needing more finesse. Doesn't seem to matter with heavy buggers since they usually find a path just fine.

Madonafly was kind enough to send me a couple of samples of her furled leaders, so I'm excited to give them a try, whenever I get my fly rod out again.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

LOAH said:


> smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > Now you've made me curious....what way are you currently fly fishing that you refer to as not being "the right way"?
> ...


That makes sense...it would be tough to tie on a small dry fly w/ 4lb mono. But, stripping streamers should work fine w/ that set up.

Is a "furled leader" the same thing as a regular tapered leader?

Good luck w/ your fly fishing pursuits in 2012! I'm excited to hear how that turns out for you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

smoothie said:


> Is a "furled leader" the same thing as a regular tapered leader?


I was curious about this myself, which prompted me to contact her about them.

They're a different kind of leader altogether. Twisted thread or mono. I'm not sure how they work and stay together, but they do. I think they'll be great. She seems to do well with them, as do others who use them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

For me, I have three "fishing goals" for this year:
-Get to Utah Lake for catfish several times in the pontoon. Love fishing for the kitties down there, and with the trolling motor on the pontoon, it should make life easier.
-Fish the South Fork of the Snake this fall in the pontoons. It looks like my son will be heading to school in Rexburg, and I figure that as an excuse to fish.
-Fly fish with my other son on the East Fork of the Bear. He worked at the scout camp last summer and we never did get a chance to fish because spring run-off hung around until August. At the way things look now, we'll be fishing hoppers by mid June. Which would be fun. 

Gear? None this year. Unless I decide I need a 9 foot 5 weight fast action for the South Fork -Snake trips this fall. Otherwise, I have more fishing gear that I can use as it is. 

Techniques? Learning to catfish better will be it. I got two new catfish poles last year that haven't seen the water yet.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

This one is easy for me....go fishing.I didnt fish one time in '11. I have not felt like myself for a little over a year. I figured I had some sort of cancer because I was always tired no matter how much I slept and cancer runs rampant in my family. I didnt want to know because I have no intention of paying the doctors thousands upon thousands of dollars to pump poison into my body. The good news is I dont have cancer but I had a massive heart attack on the 21st of December. They put two stints in me but I still have a third blockage the cardiologist wasnt able to get to with the angioplasty. Thats why there have been no reports from me. Some of you were probably glad I havent been around. I just havent felt good enough to get out and the few times me and the kid hunted this fall were only half hearted attempts (no pun intended).I even had a deer tag we packed up the gear and everything,ended up not going because I just didnt have the energy to do it,even had private property lined up. I wont be able to do the ice fishing thing because I have to keep my heart rate below 120 so hopefully I will be able to get the boat ready and start fishing when the ice comes off.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> This one is easy for me....go fishing.I didnt fish one time in '11. I have not felt like myself for a little over a year. I figured I had some sort of cancer because I was always tired no matter how much I slept and cancer runs rampant in my family. I didnt want to know because I have no intention of paying the doctors thousands upon thousands of dollars to pump poison into my body. The good news is I dont have cancer but I had a massive heart attack on the 21st of December. They put two stints in me but I still have a third blockage the cardiologist wasnt able to get to with the angioplasty. Thats why there have been no reports from me. Some of you were probably glad I havent been around. I just havent felt good enough to get out and the few times me and the kid hunted this fall were only half hearted attempts (no pun intended).I even had a deer tag we packed up the gear and everything,ended up not going because I just didnt have the energy to do it,even had private property lined up. I wont be able to do the ice fishing thing because I have to keep my heart rate below 120 so hopefully I will be able to get the boat ready and start fishing when the ice comes off.


 :shock: :shock:

Good grief.....good luck with that Larry.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Heck Larry I'll always miss you...take it easy and listen to your doctor you ornery cuss you...  

And a very Happy belated Birthday also to you Larry. -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO 

I enjoyed meeting you and your daugther last year at Grandpa Ds PV Perch Party at PV...you're good folk even though we disagree on about everything but that is just fine by me...Again take it easy and I'm sure we'll be seeing your reports...tell your daughter hello from K2. God Bless you and your entire family..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to hear from you Larry.

Hope everything goes well for you, oh, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is my new years resolution.

1. Catch Kokes through the ice at causey.

2. Catch crappie at Pineview under the ice.

3. Catch big gills under the ice at Mantua.

4. Catch bows under the ice ANYWHERE!!!

That wraps up the ice season.
Spring time.
1. Fish the canoe in Mantua, Echo and Pineview and really learn those 3 reserviors.

2.Get my wife on some big catfish either in Bear river, Willard or Utah lake.

Summer. 
1. Get my wife on gills in Mantua.

2. Take a fly fishing class.

Fall:

1. I''m dedicating my fall to fly fishing the weber between hunting!!!

That about wraps it up!!
I have my flat boat all wired up and ready to hit willard for fat cats and wipers!!!


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

What angling tactics/techniques will you approach differently? 
I'm going to try to use baits more often and learn to use my lures more effectively

What will you commit to try new?
I want to try to get some panfish and a tiger musky this year.

What area of angling have you've wanted to learn how to do? 
Fly fishing!

What is something you will work to dedicate yourself to improve on?
Everything. There is always room for improvement (especially since I'm not that good to begin with)

What is possibly one personal and/or monetary investment you'll make towards angling?
Pontoon and trolling motor, plus any impulse buy tackle I happen to stumble across


----------

